# Sears SS16 rear 5 lug hubs



## Tommy57 (Sep 30, 2016)

Does anyone know were I could find 5 lug hubs that fit a 1" shaft with a key way on my Sears transaxle. The tag on the transaxle reads serial-67563, type-633A38. They're cast iron and I broke them when trying to pull them off to replace the oil seal. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Try www.northerntool.com to see if they have any. I got some from them for my go-kart when I built it years back and they had 1" hubs at that time. Otherwise try a farm supply store.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Tommy57 !
I have a guy ,locally that has a few of the Sears tractors,of that model.
I can call him,and see what he gets for them.
He does ship parts,also.


----------

